# Idea/thoughts



## Frustrated Man (Apr 2, 2012)

I know I am a newbie here. But one common thread seems to be sexual frusration. Both male and female. I am one. Could we start a sticky with frustrated male and frustrated females connecting? Or is this taboo?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

"Connecting" how?

I suspect its a bad idea, given the CWI forum, and how many affairs start relatively innocently. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah part of the beauty of this forum is that it's anonymous.

The other part is that you don't have to worry about you or your spouse being tempted to cheat.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

This site and most of its members are highly against cheating of any kind. You will not find what you are looking for here. 

Perhaps those sites that hook up married people for affairs is more to your taste.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If a person wanted to find a healthy mate, would it make sense to go to a hospital and pick among the wounded and sick?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Frustrated Man said:


> I know I am a newbie here. But one common thread seems to be sexual frusration. Both male and female. I am one. Could we start a sticky with frustrated male and frustrated females connecting? Or is this taboo?



There is a link somewhere on this site about boundries on TAM. Might be a good read for you.


----------



## Frustrated Man (Apr 2, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> There is a link somewhere on this site about boundries on TAM. Might be a good read for you.


 Thanks. Bad idea on my part. Thinking out loud. Sometimes I speak witout thinking things thru. And sometimes I post the same.
Mods, feel free to delete.
And I apologize to anyone offended by post. My bad.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Frustrated Man said:


> I know I am a newbie here. But one common thread seems to be sexual frusration. Both male and female. I am one. Could we start a sticky with frustrated male and frustrated females connecting? Or is this taboo?


Actually, and I don't know if anyone else has been here, but for me the infidelity section was a real wake up. I'm one of those complaining spouses with a now-you-see-it, now-you-dont sex life. I really was to the point where I thought finding a friends with benefits was what I needed to do. I figured I could keep it hidden, not hurt her or my family life, yet have my needs meet, and end the constant arguments we had about sex.

Reading the infidelity section really opened my eyes. When I found this site, I read through the story of a user named shamwow. Every one of the 100+ pages. Even though it was his wife that cheated on him, not him on his wife, I really realized that you can't keep it a secret. It's gonna come out. I didn't want to hurt my wife like his hurt him.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> Yeah part of the beauty of this forum is that it's anonymous.
> 
> The other part is that you don't have to worry about you or your spouse being tempted to cheat.


I keep things incognito on here being that it's a very large/national site, and my wife and I both know several other couples having marital problems or going through a divorce, and that's all I need is for one of them to be a member & see clearly who I am and spill the beans to her. Then it would be ME in the divorce chair for sure!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Frustrated Man said:


> Thanks. Bad idea on my part. Thinking out loud. Sometimes I speak witout thinking things thru. And sometimes I post the same.
> Mods, feel free to delete.
> And I apologize to anyone offended by post. My bad.


I doubt anyone was really offended. In some ways, it makes sense, as you can find people you have something in common with. But there's lots of other sites if you're looking for someone anyway.

EDIT: and by that, I meant for people who were free to pursue a relationship! Not encouraging married people who are frustrated to find a partner! 
C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> I keep things incognito on here being that it's a very large/national site, and my wife and I both know several other couples having marital problems or going through a divorce, and that's all I need is for one of them to be a member & see clearly who I am and spill the beans to her. Then it would be ME in the divorce chair for sure!


I hear you about keeping things incognito when possible. For me it's not my wife that concerns me, she reads a lot of what I post. It would be others figuring out who I am if they came to this forum. It wouldn't be the end of the world, but I'd be a bit embarrassed that people who know me would know all the stuff going on in my life.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> I hear you about keeping things incognito when possible. For me it's not my wife that concerns me, she reads a lot of what I post. It would be others figuring out who I am if they came to this forum. It wouldn't be the end of the world, but I'd be a bit embarrassed that people who know me would know all the stuff going on in my life.


Exactly; but I am worried about my wife reading stuff because she would be PISSED if she read half of my posts on here, but yet she's not willing to discuss a lot of these things nor does she believe in counseling. Whenever I've brought up the idea of counseling she pretty much replies with "ohhh if YOU would just listen and not lose your temper - everything would be fine", each and every time.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> This site and most of its members are highly against cheating of any kind. You will not find what you are looking for here.
> 
> Perhaps those sites that hook up married people for affairs is more to your taste.


what about on the "life after divorce" section??

still I think its kinda innappropriate, no need to build that kind of a thing into the website. If divorcees are attracted to each other they will PM each other anyway.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Frustrated Man said:


> Thanks. Bad idea on my part. Thinking out loud. Sometimes I speak witout thinking things thru. And sometimes I post the same.
> Mods, feel free to delete.
> And I apologize to anyone offended by post. My bad.


I think your username says it all.

I doubt anyone was offended... and you were put straight.

All is well in the world again.


----------

